# Bikepacking a Backcountry Discovery Route?



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

I just learned about these Jeep/dirt bike routes, so I'm wondering if they would be suitable for bikepacking. Does anybody have any experience or thoughts? I'm particularly curious about the "rideability" - I'm sure they could be traversed, but I wonder if they're so washed out & technical that it would be all hike-a-biking.

https://ridebdr.com/

And the route near me...

https://ridebdr.com/MABDR


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

From your link;

"MABDR is a scenic ride for dual-sport and adventure motorcycles that uses dirt, *that uses dirt, gravel and paved roads * to wind through remote parts of Virginia, West Virginia",

Looks like your answer right there. Posting in the regional forums could net more detailed info on various segments but most routes are going to be somewhat maintained.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

wow...this just added some extra motivation for me as well...now, if only we knew that non motorized bikes are allowed...


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Cool.

Reminded of a search or playing around with the words 'Gravel Roads' a few weeks ago, accidentally ran into this -

https://gravelmap.com/#@38.8339,-104.82139999999998,11,hybrid


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bachman1961 said:


> Cool.
> 
> Reminded of a search or playing around with the words 'Gravel Roads' a few weeks ago, accidentally ran into this -
> 
> https://gravelmap.com/#@38.8339,-104.82139999999998,11,hybrid


just spent a half hour or so tooling around this site...pretty excited about the opportunities opening up for the summer!!!

also checked...there is no phone app for this. That would be tre cool...


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

there is no "allowed".

of course a bicycle can ride on any of the BDRs. They are simply tracks put together for travel. All tracks on the BDRs are legal for travel.

I have the section through Gila on the NMBDR in my truck last May.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

k9adv said:


> there is no "allowed".
> 
> of course a bicycle can ride on any of the BDRs. They are simply tracks put together for travel. All tracks on the BDRs are legal for travel.
> 
> I have the section through Gila on the NMBDR in my truck last May.


sort of what I figured...they are mostly just public roads it looks like


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

sXeXBMXer said:


> sort of what I figured...they are mostly just public roads it looks like


They are legal roads, yes. it is all at least two track, with some being pretty technical. Much is very remote.

I think they'd be great bikepacking routes. Just dont expect singletrack.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

k9adv said:


> They are legal roads, yes. it is all at least two track, with some being pretty technical. Much is very remote.
> 
> I think they'd be great bikepacking routes. Just dont expect singletrack.


yep...don't need single track to make it great!!! This has opened up a world of ideas for me now!


----------



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

I've only done a portion of the Arizona route, when I had a BMW motorcycle. 

There are some long stretches between water on the Arizona route. But the same could be said for a thousand other potential Bikepacking routes.

If you don't have to have singletrack riding, and can figure out the logistics of the start vs end points, I think they'd be great routes.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

I have ridden my dual sport on the Wabdr. There were really awesome views and some of the more remote areas of wa. It would be doable. The sections can be kinda rough although there is a lot of nice FS road too. I use motion x gps app for iPhone and it works great. There are multiple versions of the gps tracks some that work around washouts and stuff.


----------

